
EMWCon Spring 2020 - darenwelsh
https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/EMWCon_Spring_2020
======
Ninjaneered
The Enterprise MediaWiki Conferences are a great way to learn best practices
about Knowledge Management within organizations. If you have a wiki within
your company/organization or think you should, you'll meet a lot of passionate
developers, administrators, and users. This one has the added bonus of getting
a tour of NASA as well.

